# quanto guadagna un agente segreto ?



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

Non mi fido di yahoo quindi chiedo a voi. Un agente Fbi Cia o anche uno italiano quanto prende? Come si diventa agenti segreti ?


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2013)

Bho, è un segreto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bho, è un segreto



Dai su mi hai fatto rimanere di cac ..XD non trollate


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

L' FBI non è una associazione segreta è solo un corpo di polizia federale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L' FBI non è una associazione segreta è solo un corpo di polizia federale.



sisi questo lo so


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

Un sacco di soldi. Ed entrare è praticamente impossibile (per le persone "normali")


----------



## Livestrong (16 Luglio 2013)

Ed uscirne é pericolossimo


----------



## Canonista (16 Luglio 2013)

...tanto i russi guadagnano di più


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2013)

Io so qualcosina n generale, ogni tanto sento parlare mio padre con qualche collega..
Premesso che bisogna lasciar perdere le varie fiction, oltre ai reparti speciali dei vari corpi (ros,gis,nocs etc..) in italia esiste l'aisi ex sisde, dentro dovrebbe ro esserci sempre carabinieri,poliziotti che sospendono momentaneamente la loro carriera per poi, una volta finito il servizio dentro l'aisi (non so di quanto sia) ritornano a fare appunto carabinieri, poliziotti etc..
Sicuramente ci saranno anche informatici,persone che parlano piu' lingue o almeno credo, comunque siamo sempre li'; ci vogliono zampate. Per quanto riguarda lo stipendio dovrebbero prendere qualche centinaia di euro in piu' di un semplice dipendente statale , da wuello che ho sentito circa 400 euro in piu', ma questo non te lo so dire con esattezza. Alla domanda che fanno , ti rispondero' personalmente tra qualche anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io so qualcosina n generale, ogni tanto sento parlare mio padre con qualche collega..
> Premesso che bisogna lasciar perdere le varie fiction, oltre ai reparti speciali dei vari corpi (ros,gis,nocs etc..) in italia esiste l'aisi ex sisde, dentro dovrebbe ro esserci sempre carabinieri,poliziotti che sospendono momentaneamente la loro carriera per poi, una volta finito il servizio dentro l'aisi (non so di quanto sia) ritornano a fare appunto carabinieri, poliziotti etc..
> Sicuramente ci saranno anche informatici,persone che parlano piu' lingue o almeno credo, comunque siamo sempre li'; ci vogliono zampate. Per quanto riguarda lo stipendio dovrebbero prendere qualche centinaia di euro in piu' di un semplice dipendente statale , da wuello che ho sentito circa 400 euro in piu', ma questo non te lo so dire con esattezza. Alla domanda che fanno , ti rispondero' personalmente tra qualche anno.



grazie iceman...in Italia sono 400 euro in più, FBI e CIA ho letto tipo 5000 dollari al mese...poi dipende sempre dagli incarichi
hai intenzione di fare l'agente segreto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ed uscirne é pericolossimo



anche...ho letto che non possono dire neanche alla loro famiglia che lavoro fanno e di solito prendono uomini non sposati e senza figli...


----------



## Canonista (16 Luglio 2013)

Beh però o dite TUTTO quello che sapete, oppure vi fate i fattacci vostri...incuriosire gli altri e non soddisfare la loro curiosità dovrebbe essere vietato dalla legge, è una cosa che odio troppo


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Io penso che il compenso dipende anche da quante missioni un agente faccia e dal loro livello di pericolosità. Almeno credo.


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie iceman...in Italia sono 400 euro in più, FBI e CIA ho letto tipo 5000 dollari al mese...poi dipende sempre dagli incarichi
> hai intenzione di fare l'agente segreto?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Beh ci mancherebbe anche che vadano in giro a dire che sono dell'intelligence o sotto copertura eheh ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh però o dite TUTTO quello che sapete, oppure vi fate i fattacci vostri...incuriosire gli altri e non soddisfare la loro curiosità dovrebbe essere vietato dalla legge, è una cosa che odio troppo



questo so xD apposta vorrei sapere qualcosa in più visto che quì c'è gente esperta su tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh ci mancherebbe anche che vadano in giro a dire che sono dell'intelligence o sotto copertura eheh ...



vero...cmq io sono affascinato da questi gruppi segreti anche se penso che non dovrebbero esistere...organizzazioni tipo FBI e CIA sono più potenti di uno Stato


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2013)

Darei un testicolo per essere uno come jason bourne, chissa' se esistono persone che sanno fare TUTTO, parlare 7-8 lingue, usare le armi alla perfezione, guidare qualsiasi veicolo, boh..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darei un testicolo per essere uno come jason bourne, chissa' se esistono persone che sanno fare TUTTO, parlare 7-8 lingue, usare le armi alla perfezione, guidare qualsiasi veicolo, boh..



tante di quelle persone sono anche senza scrupoli, possono uccidere una persona solo perchè è sospetta


----------



## James Watson (2 Agosto 2013)

Non posso dire nulla....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non posso dire nulla....



allora non entravi dai spara qualcosina


----------

